# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Celtic Punk Recommendations

## rgray

I feel funny saying I like the music commonly referred to as "Celtic Punk".  (I'm 51 y/o) Starting on the mando about a year ago, I began investigating various music varieties that might use the mando, stumbled onto Celtic Punk and fell for it.  I guess I can chalk it up to a prior taste for music as diverse as Jethro Tull, Clannad, anything with pipes, heavy metal, and music with that mando sound before I knew just what was creating that sound. 

Once I determined I like Celtic Punk, I did some checking around, picked up a few CDs in stores, and ordered a few on line.  But now I am looking for more recommendations from others.  I can say that my current order of favoritism is:
1) Drop Kick Murphys
2) The Tossers
3) Flogging Molly
4) Flatfoot 56 
5) The Pogues

Any suggestions to expand my library?  Also, in the off chance that I have the opportunity to attend a concert by one of these bands, would an active 51y/o with a military-style haircut be too out of place?

----------

LM_in_KY

----------


## M.Marmot

Well its not really my thing, Celtic Punk that is, but on the strength of your list there i'll reccomend you the Terry Wood's Band. 

http://www.pogues.com/PastPogues/TWoods/TWoods.html

----------


## MandoNicity

You might like the Sawdoctors:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsFHfOLm2e0

Also try the Waterboys and for more pure modern celtic, there's nothing better then Silly Wizard featuring the amazing Johnny Cunningham.

----------


## Tosh Marshall

You can't get more Punk than Ade Edmondson & The Bad Shepherds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x5FsRLbh84

----------


## stewartd

The Killdares ( http://www.killdares.com ) are pretty popular in the south. 

If you like a bit of hardcore punk in the mix, I really like The Honeymans, from British Columbia.

----------


## stewartd

> Also, in the off chance that I have the opportunity to attend a concert by one of these bands, would an active 51y/o with a military-style haircut be too out of place?


p.s. I think you'll find that nothing is really out-of-place at this type of show.

----------


## danb

add Ashley MacIsaac to your list

----------


## Jill McAuley

> You might like the Sawdoctors:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsFHfOLm2e0
> 
> Also try the Waterboys and for more pure modern celtic, there's nothing better then Silly Wizard featuring the amazing Johnny Cunningham.


I wouldn't exactly use the words "punk" and "The Sawdoctors" in the same sentence - no offense intended, just my tuppence worth.

Cheers,
Jill - aging punk rocker from Ireland....

----------


## M.Marmot

> I wouldn't exactly use the words "punk" and "The Sawdoctors" in the same sentence - no offense intended, just my tuppence worth.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill - aging punk rocker from Ireland....


I'm with you on this... I would not even have thought of the Sawdoctors for this topic.

Saying that though, Mandonicity, may have a point... they may not be punk but i can imagine that folks that enjoy 'Celtic Punk' might get a kick or a wee bit of an oul pogo from 'I Useta Love Her'.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Not the Sawdoctors and not the Woods Band - with the exception of Terry with the Pogues...

----------


## Ben Milne

Hey Bob... I noticed your post in the I-pod thread and was impressed...  even more so since I can see where you're coming from.  While not mando related, check out Gogol Bordello. Theline-up includes nylon string guitar, accordian, fiddle percussion etc. 

They're classed as Gypsy-punk, and there really isn't anything else quite like it. - Similar to the bands you listed in the Folk-punk genre.

I discovered them after they were first billed to tour with Flogging Molly here a few years back but didn't make it.  a few months later i wondered _who were that other band?_ and checked them out.  They finally made it to our shores last month and put on a really good show.

I'm not sure if they're still kicking around but a band called The Real McKenzies were kicking around a few years back and had a scot-punk flavour to them. 


You'd be surprised at the diverse audience Dropkick Murphy's have now that they're quite mainstream.  Its been great to see them go from playing Pubs (first saw them 12 yearsish ago now) to a bunch of punks and skins to playing mainstream clubs and festivals.  I can't think of anyone who'd be out of place at a 'Murphys show

----------


## MandoNicity

> I'm with you on this... I would not even have thought of the Sawdoctors for this topic.
> 
> Saying that though, Mandonicity, may have a point... they may not be punk but i can imagine that folks that enjoy 'Celtic Punk' might get a kick or a wee bit of an oul pogo from 'I Useta Love Her'.


Exactly.

----------


## MandoNicity

> Hey Bob... I noticed your post in the I-pod thread and was impressed...  even more so since I can see where you're coming from.  While not mando related, check out Gogol Bordello. Theline-up includes nylon string guitar, accordian, fiddle percussion etc. 
> 
> They're classed as Gypsy-punk, and there really isn't anything else quite like it. - Similar to the bands you listed in the Folk-punk genre.
> 
> I discovered them after they were first billed to tour with Flogging Molly here a few years back but didn't make it.  a few months later i wondered _who were that other band?_ and checked them out.  They finally made it to our shores last month and put on a really good show.
> 
> I'm not sure if they're still kicking around but a band called The Real McKenzies were kicking around a few years back and had a scot-punk flavour to them. 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised at the diverse audience Dropkick Murphy's have now that they're quite mainstream.  Its been great to see them go from playing Pubs (first saw them 12 yearsish ago now) to a bunch of punks and skins to playing mainstream clubs and festivals.  I can't think of anyone who'd be out of place at a 'Murphys show


START WEARING PURPLE!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYE8Vjih2cs

----------


## M.Marmot

> Not the Sawdoctors and not the Woods Band - with the exception of Terry with the Pogues...


A few years ago a friend and I went to see the Woods band... not knowing of the original Woods Band with Terry and his wife Gay, we had in our head Sweeny's Men, we were a wee bit surprised, and slightly put out, then to find the act fronted by a young fella who was giving it socks and the style of delivery was far closer to the Pogues or Dropkick Murpheys. Mr Woods was there mostly to provide mandolin and bouzouki content but almost more as a side man.

As i have said, this genre of music is not my cup of tea, so i dont know if the recordings reflect what i saw on stage, after researching the band the other day i'd imagine they'd be a bit more varied given the bands different line ups through the years... but regardless of this i can safely say that on my only encounter with the act Mr. Woods was trading firmly on the Pogues connection.

to give the official line on the matter...

'The music of The Woods Band is an eclectic and electric mix of Irish folk songs, some old, but a whole lot brand new. According to founder Terry Woods, their sound is comparable to Sweeney's Men meets The Dubliners meets The Pogues! '

a review by a John O Regan touts that...

'The new look Woods Band features Terry Woods on mandolin, cittern, concertina, five string banjo, and guitar and Paul Harrigan on accordion and pipes, supplying palates of sonic color. Alongside are guitarist Dave Browne, bassist David Hughes, drummer Steve Browne and vocalist Shane Martin. This Woods Band favors a rootsy rock-influenced approach combining, a punk-fueled adrenalin rush with traditional expertise.'

One of their recent-ish albums is reviewed on the Pay the Reckoning site

http://www.paythereckoning.com/revie...003.html#woods

----------


## Dagger Gordon

The Levellers from England.

----------


## mrmando

Does Black 47 count?

----------


## SincereCorgi

Oh man, it seems so _wrong_ to rank the Pogues fifth. But to each his own I guess. You might check out Nyah Fearties for the Scottish side.

----------


## rgray

Thanks to all.  I will be checking out all recommendations.  Sorry about putting the Pogues at 5th place and I can't say that is my feeling at all times.  I can see their influence on all but I tend to like the harder driving sound.  I love Flatfoot 56's driving percussions more than their vocals.  Flogging Molly is a bit light but still great.  DKM and Tossers put it all together real well and Tossers have some great mando scattered through.  Can't wait to hear how these other recommendations stack up.

----------


## allenhopkins

*Boiled In Lead?*

----------


## David Casal

blood or whiskey
the mahones
Motor Perkins
Fiddlers Green
Real Mckenzies
The Porters
Mr.Irish Bastards
Bizardunak
Tri Bleiz Die
The Whiskey Priest
Les Cowboys Fringants
Bastards on Parade

try some of them, maybe you like

----------


## swankerme

The Tossers. Should be #1 on your list (and Flogging Molly should be #2). 

The Tossers are amazing, and the lead singer/band leader is the mandolin player. Almost every song prominently features mandolin, unlike most other "celtic punk" bands. Very easy to play along with and learn. Some songs are "punk" but they are much more root based than the other mentioned bands.

----------


## lyndgee

*You MUST listen to Shooglenifty. Wicked mando whats more - some most interesting music.*

----------


## David Casal

the dreadnoughts

----------


## ISU Trout Bum

Love the dreadnougts! Great choice!!

----------


## John Bertotti

Never seen a fiddler with a mohawk. I need to get their album now! great song!


ISU Trout Bum DRKSIDE was a vanity plaet I had on a camarro in eastern Iowa back in the late 80's early 90's. Just thought that was funny since I saw your location.

----------


## David Casal

Catgut mary

----------


## Mark Hudson

Can't say I'm familiar with the Celtic Punk genre... but I suspect Black 47 out of NYC fits the bill. Only time I ever saw Bob Marley's 'Three Little Birds' performed on Northumbrian pipes... also had NO idea that there were THAT many Irish brogues in my county  :Wink:

----------


## David Casal

:Mandosmiley:

----------


## David Casal



----------


## David Casal

from NJ,

also,
the hit bottle boys
Meisce
Rum Rebellion

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Great thread!  Who doesn't love some smiting shillelaghs!  The Cherry Cokes are great!  Gotta love those Japanese.

This is a local Portland, OR band, KMIRA aka Casey Neill and the Norway Rats ~ doing a Pogues song.

----------


## Jill McAuley

I'm not particularly a fan of this genre but The Cherry Cokes clip was surreal yet awesome at the same time! I'm mixed race meself (half Korean) so get my fair share of stares etc when I'm out busking trad tunes - and if folk then speak to me and hear the Dublin accent their world spins right off it's axis altogether!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Another cool track by The Cherry Coke$ that shows their range:

----------


## David Casal

Falperrys, not really great recording, but big party

----------


## John Bertotti

interesting gig wear!

----------


## TurboMick

Stop playing and go find a new instrument.

----------


## David Casal

si, meu rei

----------


## Bigtuna

Flogging Molly is one of my favorites. Float was a great album, I can't wait to hear the new stuff.

----------


## Lawrence Molloy

been listening to the Bad Sheperds a lot recently, must be the old punk in me but its great stuff !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KQaO...eature=related

----------


## Jill McAuley

As an Undertones fan, I quite enjoyed the Bad Shepherds version of Teenage Kicks, complete with segues into "The Humours of Tulla", "Whiskey in the Jar" and "The Musical Priest"...



Cheers,
Jill

----------


## cstewart

I haven't seen if they were mentioned, but the Dreadnoughts are pretty good:

----------


## TurboMick

Why would anyone want to play Celtic Punk? Come on grow up.

----------


## Bigtuna

> Stop playing and go find a new instrument.


How about find a new thread to post on or even another site. I don't come to your house picking fights, why do it here?




> Why would anyone want to play Celtic Punk? Come on grow up.


If I were a moderator, I would have removed all your post here. You don't offer anything useful to the topic and most of your posts have been hostile. After looking at all your post on other threads, it looks to me that this isn't the first time you have stepped over the line. I know the concept is hard to grasp, but people listen to other music outside of what you like and yes it is also played with a mandolin.

----------


## steve V. johnson

<<Why would anyone want to play Celtic Punk?>>

Humans will follow many, if not most, of the ideas they have, no matter how unusual, dangerous, or boring
to others.  Let it be.

http://www.paddypunx.tk/

Lots of stuff, mainly punk and rebel songs.  Loud, hard, Irish/Scottish.  
This site was sent to me by a traddie pal because there are some very good trad things there as well.

Enjoy,
stv

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Trolls are more likely to go away if you ignore them.

----------


## theCOOP

Meh, didn't read'em all.

But per your original list, here's my order:
1. Pogues. I've seen them live 3 times. Boston 2006, 2007 and 2008. Won't make it this year.
2. The Tossers. I'd love to see them live.
3. Dropkick Murphys (since they dropped the skinhead sound). Seen them play once, here in Halifax.

IMO the Pogues are the original Celtic Punk band and they came by it honestly. The only band of its type that comes anywhere near their ability (and sometimes may surpass) is The Tossers musically, lyrically and vocally. Dropkick Murphys are just a lot of fun, but I hate their all-ages shows.

I don't like Flogging Molly at all.

In the 90s I listened to and saw live The Mahones, from Canada. Their first album was very good and their live shows at the time were very good, but they've degraded in my opinion. The last time they were any good was when they opened locally, and played backup to Phil Chevron and Terry Woods (of the Pogues) when they passed through my neck of the woods in September 2003.

Blood Or Whiskey have kinda lost it as well. Again, their first (and second I guess) album was really really good, but they aren't any good anymore IMO.

Black 47's Fire of Freedom album was phenominal but I don't care for any of the rest of it.


Other recommendations:
Boston's Street Dogs. Fronted by DKM's original frontman. They retain some of the DKM folk side with rebel songs and union songs.
EARLY Spirit of the West (Vancouver Canada)
The Stanfields (Nova Scotia, Canada)
EARLY The Paperboys (Vancouver Canada)
NYC's Firewater, Get off the Cross... (Klezmer rock)

There are a lot of acts that do other _retro_ kinda punk sounds. Like...you know, cow-punk, psychobilly/punkabilly...see Wayne (The Train) Hancock, The Reverand Horton Heat, Old 97s, Amazing Royal Crowns (not Royal Crown Review).

But like I said, there are only really three _Celtic punk_ bands that count. The rest lack a lot of talent and originality and make up for it by being really loud.

----------


## David Casal

i´ve seen The Pogues in the early 80´s, i was a young punk, and they opened to me to the Irish music, realizing that was close similar to the music of my land but, lots of irish tunes had more than fast ryhthms, "trepidants" (not sure if this is english), by the time there were The Men they coulnt Hang, then....10 years of nothing (at least for me-without internet was very dificult find anothers bands, local bands we fed) and blah blah blah...until Fiddler´s Green
anyway, to me, DM is an enterprise not a punkband (i´ve seen then too and drink with some of then) with fewer resouces i prefer Blood or Whyskey or Real Mckenzies (i drunk with both too).
but maybe i´m wrong
there are colors to suit all tastes

----------


## dkmfm1

Sir Reg is a great band. Umm The Mighty Regis, Smokey #######, The Street Dogs, The Mahones, The Real McKenzies, Ramshackle Army, Calico Street Riots.

----------


## LM_in_KY

*subscribe/*

Big thanks to everyone for links and suggestions !
To a mando neophyte, this is like finding gold  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Gan Ainm

In 1994 there was a fun movie called "Blink" which grafted a partly blind Madeline Stowe onto the real (Chigago -I think) Irish "Pub Celtic" band The Drovers, as the fiddler. Also included Aidan Quinn, and some parnormal hijinks.  On that basis I bought a few Drovers CD and liked them, they might classify as Punk Irish. If nothing else rent the movie for a few bucks.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> In 1994 there was a fun movie called "Blink" which grafted a partly blind Madeline Stowe onto the real (Chigago -I think) Irish "Pub Celtic" band The Drovers, as the fiddler.


And speaking of digressions . . . 

I was actually on the soundtrack for that movie. There's a scene where Stowe is listening to a recording of Kevin Burke playing a medley or Irish reels with Bill Monroe's "Jerusalem Ridge," and she starts dancing and jumping around--on a sofa, if I recall correctly. That's me on the octave mandolin and mandolin during that little sequence. 

The recording was from Kevin's _Up Close_ album, which was the genesis of the band that evolved into Open House, with Kevin, Mark Graham, Sandy Silva, and myself. No punk content, but plenty of fun.

----------


## Seonachan

Not Celtic, but Cordelia's Dad deserves a mention. They started out doing a sort of Anglo-American ballad / punk fusion, and gradually became more acoustic, though they've done a lot of genre-bending over the years. Their first album has some intense versions of songs like The Lowlands of Holland and The Banks of the Lee, and on their 2nd album they turned the sacred harp classic Idumea into a rock song. More recently, the singer, Tim Eriksen, did a lot of work on the Cold Mountain soundtrack.

----------


## Dobes2TBK

Killigans.  A prior mandolinist wore a mohawk & played his mandolin off the right hip.  At least one if not two of the band members are local school teachers.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gsDQNxnyoY

----------


## rgray

Glad to see this thread still getting new recommendations.  Still enjoying the genre along with several others that my mando playing has introduced me to.  Looking at my original post I can say I haven't been to a concert yet but not worried about the hair.  The military look ended last year and now my hair is over my shoulders to upper back.

----------


## Ben Milne

Gotta put forward Hoist the Colors, a band from South Bay, California.
Also Charm City Saints from Baltimore, MD.




> Sir Reg is a great band. Umm The Mighty Regis, Smokey Hoist the #######, The Street Dogs, The Mahones, The Real McKenzies, Ramshackle Army, Calico Street Riots.


Nice to see some The Ramshackle Army love from the US!
Did you catch them supporting Dropkick Murphys in march earlier this year per chance?

----------


## Clockwork John

Some great recommendations so far. I know I'm repeating a few here, but I'd like to add (in no particular order) Flatfoot 56(GREAT band and GREAT guys, friends of mine actually), Street Dogs(Amazing live), The Tossers(Also great live), The Rumjacks, Shillelagh Law, Fiddler's Green, The Mahones, The Sunday Punchers, Paddy and the Rats, Neck, Firkin, The Bloody Irish Boys, Mr. Irish #######, The Porters, Amadan, The Briggs, The Black Tartan Clan, Auld Corn Brigade, Ninja Dolls, The Pubcrawlers, The Deadlines, Happy Ol`McWeasel, Finnegan's Hell, The Fighting Jamesons, The Bollox... The list goes on. Some of these sre more punk, others more Celtic. I'll add more as I find them or think of them.

----------

